# Chocolate Almond Biscotti



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

I went to a food show about a month back for a new restaurant opening up.  In the restaurant they have a café, and this the biscotti recipe they are using.

Chocolate Almond Biscotti:

1/2 cup butter or margarine, softened
1 1/4 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp almond extract
2 1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup hershey's cocoa
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup sliced almonds
1 additional sliced almonds

CHOCOLATE GLAZE

1 cup hershey's semi-sweet chips
1 tbsp shortening*

WHITE GLAZE

1/4 cup premier white chips (hershey's)
1 tsp shortening

Heat oven to 350°. In large bowl, beat butter and sugar until well
blended. Add eggs and almond extract; beat until smooth. Stir together
flour, cocoa, baking powder and salt; blend into butter mixture,
beating until smooth. (Dough will be thick.) Using wooden spoon, work
almonds into dough. Divide dough in half. With lightly floured hands,
shape each half into rectangular log about 2 inches in diameter and
11 inches long; place on large ungr eased cookie sheet, at least 2
inches apart. Bake 30 minutes or until logs are set. Remove from
oven; cool on cookie sheet 15 minutes. Using serrated knife and
sawing motion, cut logs into 1/2-inch diagonal slices. Discard end
pieces. Arrange slices, cut sides down, close together on cookie
sheet. Bake 8 to 9 minutes. Turn each slice over; bake an additional
8 to 9 minutes. Remove from oven; cool on cookie sheet on wire rack.
Dip end of each biscotti in CHOCOLATE GLAZE or drizzle glaze over
entire cookie. Drizzle WHITE GLAZE over chocolate glaze. Garnish with
additional almonds, if desired. About 2-1/2 dozen cookies.

CHOCOLATE GLAZE: In small microwave-safe bowl, place 1 cup Hershey's
Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips and 1 tablespoon shortening (do not use
butter, margarine or oil). Microwave at HIGH 1 to 1-1/2
minutes or until smooth when stirred. About 1 cup glaze.

WHITE GLAZE: In small microwave-safe bowl, place 1/4 cup Hershey's
Premier White Chips and 1 teaspoon shortening (do not use butter,
margarine or oil). Microwave at HIGH 30 to 45 seconds or until
smooth when stirred. About 1/4 cup glaze.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 13, 2004)

ok, this isn't chocolate, but I had to post it being the season.

Pumpkin Pie Biscotti:

3 1/2 cup flour
1 1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1/2 cup canned pumpkin
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 tbsp vanilla
2 tbsp butter or margarine
1 1/4 cup macadamia nuts, coarsely chopped 

Combine first 5 ingredients in a large bowl; stir well. Combine
pumpkin, eggs and vanilla; stirring well with a wire whisk. Slowly
add pumpkin mixture to flour mixture, stirring until dry ingredients
are moistened. (Mixture will be very crumbly; it will gradually
become moist after stirring.)

Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat; add macadamia nuts.
Cook, stirring constantly, until nuts are browned. Remove from heat,
and cool completely. Knead or gently stir cooled nuts into dough.

Place dough on a lightly floured surface, and divide into 4 portions.
Lightly flour hands, and shape each portion into a 1" x 15" slightly
flattened log. Place logs 3" apart on lightly greased large cookie
sheets.

Bake at 350° for 23 minutes; cool logs 15 minutes. Reduce oven
temperature to 300°.

Cut each log crosswise into 1/2" slices, using a serrated knife. Place
slices on ungreased cookie sheets. Bake at 300° for 15 minutes. Cool
completely on wire racks.

NOTE: This twice-baked cookie with staying power makes enough
extras to package and send as gifts. Very good!!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice recipe  

I really ike Biscotti! Great with my espresso! Punkin biscotti sounds good as I really like punkin but I can't get it here in the UK


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Leaf Storm said:
			
		

> Nice recipe
> 
> I really ike Biscotti! Great with my espresso! Punkin biscotti sounds good as I really like punkin but I can't get it here in the UK


you can't even get canned pumpkin?.. seems odd.. I can send you some.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Julie!  I've been on such a pumpkin kick lately, these sound great.  Leaftstorm, you'll just have to come visit the States!


----------



## kyles (Nov 15, 2004)

hey leaf storm, you can get canned pumpkin at Selfridges and Harvey Nicks food halls, yes you need to rob Barclays first, it's at least £2  a tin they have all the pumpkin pie seasonings and things as well. You can get butternut squash at all the supermarkets, it is a fine substitute for pumpkin. Many of the indian grocers stock proper pumpkin, not the horrible bright orange woody things you get at halloween.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi thank you! Punkiin is GREAT! Now I know where to get some!  £2 a tin is not _too_ bad. Especially for Harv nicks and selfridge's lol If i'm ever near them I will pop in and get some supplies! Anyway, thanks for the info


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 16, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> Leaf Storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't see your offer of sending some till now. Awww, that's very sweet of you. You're wonderful! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 17, 2004)

My mom and I are going to make various biscotti's and give them out as Christmas gifts.  So, far we are making an almond biscotti, lemon poppy seed biscotti, cranberry orange biscotti, and a chocolate biscotti.  I have all of next week off from work, so she and I are going to get together do a couple of trial runs.


----------

